# Compra-venta > Vendo >  OUTLET juegos de escena!

## josecrestini

Hola a todos,

pues voy a poner en venta muchisimo material que con motivo de mi reestructuración del espectáculo y el nuevo show ya no entran en él. 

IMPORTANTE!

no reservo, el primero que me diga que se lo queda y me confirma es para él,

saludos!


- Envío lo que haga falta (si supera los 60€ los portes corren a mi cargo)
- grandes descuentos por lotes
- Si es en Madrid, se puede ver sin compromiso alguno
- Garatía 100% de que los artículos están nuevos o casi nuevos.
- Para no hacer un post interminable el que quiera mas info sobre los juegos que no vienen explicados me puede mandar un mail a magojosecrestini (arroba) gmail.com y se lo explico con gusto.
- TODOS LOS JUEGOS ESTÁN A MENOS DEL 50% DE LO QUE HE PAGADO EN TIENDA.

-----------------------------------

*La mente superior -15€:* El mago saca a escena un hombre y una mujer y comenta que realizara un juego de preguntas y de esta manera se vera cual es la capacidad de conocimientos que tiene cada uno, dejando bien claro cual será “la mente superior”la del hombre o la de la mujer.


*Prediccion Calendario carta grande*15€

*Aparicion ramo flores tiraje* - 10€

*Pañuelos Slydini - 15€* VENDIDO!

[B]*Visa elevator - 10€* Eleva un cigarro de una forma indetectable en los ojos del espectador

*The Pin Juan Pablo - 20€* VENDIDO!

*Money printer - 5€*

*De pañuelo a Rosa- Desaparicion - 10€*

*Symbolic - 15€*

*Globomental - 28€* - una bonita tabla decorada con 5 globos de colores, el publico va eligiendo uno a uno los colores, se van pinchando y al final el que queda, se le da la vuelta a la tabla y es el unico que habia marcado el mago que se quedaria sin explotar. VENDIDO!

*Cigarro animado. 45€* levitacion de cigarro pudiendo encenderlo en el aire ... esta sin estrenar tambien.

*Carta gigante rota y recompuesta - 20€* (me costó 55€ y todavía tiene para hacerlo más de 15 veces)

*Whirling Card - 8€* VENDIDO!

*Colour change silk - 5€*

*Siempre 6 en dolares - 8€*

*Cuerda con 4 puntas - 5€*

*Cuerdas pequeña mediana y grande - 5€*

*Aparicion flores y cestos Jumbo - 20€*. Incluye cestos, flores y la bolsa especial

*Cards producer - 10€*

*Transportador llama vernet - 5€* VENDIDO!

*Huevo y bolsa Malini (2 huevos repuesto) - 20€*

*Gomas elasticas - 5€*

*Rainbow ropes Daryl - 12€* VENDIDO!

*Bolsa luces (para combinar con dlite) - 35€*

*Cuerda hindu - 5€* VENDIDO!

*Mapa del tesoro restaurado (ideal para niños, 15 minutos garantizados) - 20€*

*Cazuela aparicion pollito - 25€*

*Vasos leche disminucion - 10€*

*Compacted! - 20€*

Saludos!

----------


## b12jose

Te dejo un privado!

----------


## Moñiño

Te djo un privado

----------


## Dani el Pirata

Hola, tienes un privado

----------


## magomarkkus

> Hola a todos,
> 
> pues voy a poner en venta muchisimo material que con motivo de mi reestructuración del espectáculo y el nuevo show ya no entran en él. 
> 
> *Pañuelos Slydini - 15€*
> 
> *Carta Frame - 28€ - el original, nada que decir de este juego. Esta sin estrenar.*
> 
> *Desapacion botella cocacola - 15€*
> ...


me interesa Pañuelos Slydini - 15€,Desapacion botella cocacola ,Carta Frame envia correo a magoutrera@hotmail.com soi de sevilla

----------


## josecrestini

IMPORTANTE!

no reservo, el primero que me diga que se lo queda y me confirma es para él,

saludos!

----------


## josecrestini

> me interesa Pañuelos Slydini - 15€,Desapacion botella cocacola ,Carta Frame envia correo a magoutrera@hotmail.com soi de sevilla


Hola, de los juegos que quieres solo esta disponible los pañuelos slydini, los otros 2 están vendidos,

saludos!

----------


## josecrestini

Actualizo quitando algunas ventas que ya se han llevado a cabo! lo que quede en el post es que todavia está disponible,

saludos!

----------


## josecrestini

Subimos un poco! todo lo que está en el post está disponible...

----------


## josecrestini

subimos! se puede hacer rebaja si te interesa algún juego...

saludos!

----------


## SERX

Tienes un MP !!!  :Wink1:

----------


## josecrestini

mp respondido!

----------


## josecrestini

up up up up !

----------


## josecrestini

Venga! que para no disfrutarlos que los disfruten otros no?

Directamente un 20% de descuento en el precio que pongo arriba!

saludos!

----------


## josecrestini

Tras un problema de salud y casi un mes apartado y sin internet ya vuelvo a estar por aqui, y todo lo que está arriba sigue en venta, disculpad los privados que no he respondido en este tiempo, hoy ya han quedado todos respondidos, saludos!

----------


## cholo

TIENES UNO PRIVADO

----------


## josecrestini

Todos los privados contestados y lista de arriba actualizada con las ventas!

----------


## golfov

articulos comprados recibidos, todo como nuevo y en perfecto estado. atencion telefonica de 10 ninguna pega y buenisimo vendedor.

gracias por todo jose.

----------


## josecrestini

gracias a ti por la compra, cualquier problema que tengas ya sabes mi movil :P

----------


## anfiie

¿tienes todavia la bolsa para d'lite?

----------


## SOFTVADER

Compañero,vacia la bandeja de entrada de mensajes que no te puedo mandar ningun mp,mandame informacion del mapa del tesoro.
Un saudo.

----------


## anfiie

A mi me ha pasado lo mismo!!! queria información de la bolsa de luces para los d'lite.

----------


## JuanjoBaron

Hola, me interesa la bolsa de luces, para dlite, ¿aún la tienes en venta?.
Un saludo

----------


## MrCuervOscuro

Hola buenas, estoy interesado en el compacted. No te puedo enviar MP. Espero tu respuesta.

----------

